# leichte Federgabel 24"



## dynamiteibk (11. Mai 2013)

Hai allerseits,

mein Sohn hat derzeit eine SR Suntour XCR LO AIR 24" 65mm auf seinem Bike. Mit 1,8 KG nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht. Kennt ihr bzw. könnt ihr eine leichtere Federgabel für ein 24 Zoll Bike empfehlen?

greets
peter


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

Habe ich auch schon mal nach geschaut. 
Gibt nix. 
Habe gesehen das einige eine 26" Sid oder Reba einbauen. 
Für die Bremsen gibt es Adapter. 
Musst mal im Kids Bereich suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2013)

Rst f1rst air 24"


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Mai 2013)

Irgendwer hier hat eine Gabel verbaut, die hat ähnlich wie eine Canondale Fatty ausgesehen. Weiß nicht mehr, ob 20  oder 24 Zoll. Die war auch nicht schwer, ich weiß aber nicht mehr in welchem Thread. Glaube, es war einer der Selbstbauthreads.


----------



## paradox (11. Mai 2013)

das müsste auch eine rst Gabel sein


----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, RST M2 single shock 20"






Für 24" Rad würde ich eine RST F1RST Air nehmen, leichter geht es kaum wenn man nicht selbst basteln will/kann.


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Mai 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Für 24" Rad würde ich eine RST F1RST Air nehmen, leichter geht es kaum wenn man nicht selbst basteln will/kann.



Zustimmung 

Bezugsquelle: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a57905/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-schwarz.html


----------

